# JB4 Group 10 MK6 Jetta Tune, with box and data cable. 275$!



## StampThaGod (Apr 25, 2021)

for sale because I switched platforms, only put 8k miles on car with tune, comes with box. email me [email protected]


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Put it on Ebay


----------



## WSJetta99 (Oct 19, 2021)

StampThaGod said:


> for sale because I switched platforms, only put 8k miles on car with tune, comes with box. email me [email protected]


Is this still for sale


----------

